# Help with the time zones! KSA and GMT



## Moe599

Hello. This may sound like a dumb question but how do you tell What time the movies start? I know GMT time but I'm having a hard time with KSA time. When I try to figure out what time a movie starts it changes on me. Could someone enlighten me on this subject? Thanks


----------



## ice2x01

Egypt is GMT +2, KSA is GMT +3


Subtract an hour.


----------



## Moe599

Hey Ice I was following you up until you said subtract an hour. Subtract an hour from what and for what? Thanks


----------



## ice2x01

Subtract and hour from the KSA time to get the time it would be here in Egypt.

I.e. If it says the movies will be on at 2200 (10:00pm) KSA, 

Then that means here in Egypt it will be on at 2100 (9:00pm)

In other words they are an hour ahead of us.


----------



## Moe599

Got you. Whats confusing is that they post both times. The KSA and the GMT time. Why even post the KSA time. Any way, I got you thanks for the insight.


----------



## ice2x01

No problem, well they post the GMT time so you can do the following:

You know Egypt is GMT+2, so just add 2 hours to the GMT time.

But say someone else is GMT+4 so they can just add 4 hours without worrying about the KSA time. I think they put up the KSA time because that's where the station is local.


----------



## Moe599

Hey ice. Just to clarify. If the show say starts at 9pm GMT time, it would actually start at 8pm locally?


----------



## ice2x01

No, if it says 9pm GMT, then it would start at 11pm Egypt time.

Egypt's time is GMT +2 hours.
KSA (Saudi Arabia) is GMT +3 Hours.

The subtracting 1 hour was from KSA -> Egypt time.

If you want GMT -> Egypt time then you add 2 hours.


----------



## Moe599

Hey thanks a lot! Got it now. Going back to watch Quarantine. Take care


----------



## ice2x01

No problem, enjoy.


----------



## gerhardme1954

The station is in Dubai, but KSA is big brother for all the GCC states.


----------



## Helen Ellis

The published tv times are only guidelines of course and the advertised programme may start earlier or later, or just not happen at all.


----------



## Moe599

Helen I think you maybe closer to my answer. Sometimes I scratch my head and ask myself if I'm an idiot for not figuring it out. This is the only logical answer!


----------



## hurghadapat

ice2x01 said:


> No, if it says 9pm GMT, then it would start at 11pm Egypt time.
> 
> Egypt's time is GMT +2 hours.
> KSA (Saudi Arabia) is GMT +3 Hours.
> 
> The subtracting 1 hour was from KSA -> Egypt time.
> 
> If you want GMT -> Egypt time then you add 2 hours.


Now that egypt are not altering their clocks surely that makes them just 1hr ahead of GMT


----------



## Widget

hurghadapat said:


> Now that egypt are not altering their clocks surely that makes them just 1hr ahead of GMT


Yes and no. Egypt is still two hours ahead of GMT, but the fact that the UK is currently on BST makes us only one hour ahead in reality, but the TV stations don't seem to take into account that GMT changes in the summer hense the fact they still advertise programmes with their GMT times!

Confused, you should be!


----------



## Lanason

GMT doesn't change - the UK just works on BST for the summer

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Moe599

So can we agree that Helen is correct. That it is arbitrary and that I should just turn on the TV and just pray.


----------



## hurghadapat

Moe599 said:


> So can we agree that Helen is correct. That it is arbitrary and that I should just turn on the TV and just pray.


Well you are in Egypt.....and nothing is ever certain ....so just switch on and watch whatever comes.


----------



## DeadGuy

You people are confusing me :confused2: 

Cairo time = GMT + 2 hours (Will work for good now on, unless they decide to use the DST again in Egypt!)

KSA time = GMT + 3 hours (At least for now during the Summer before KSA changes its clocks back!)

Or! Cairo time = KSA time - 1 hour! (Again, at least for now!)

Or===>The World Clock ? Time Zones

Hope that helps!


----------

